# BA Headphones + Betta = <3



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Simple math. Betta + Bass. 

I was angry, and needed to vent, I did it through art. Currently have a very big MAD at the world. So...enter choice words [here].

I did him in my own scribbling style, with my skritchy ORIGINAL lines because I like the style of sketches over refined linearts. Screw the 'professional' art society. The picture isn't "FINISHED", it's MESSY, and I LOVE IT!

And no, I'm sorry, not taking on commissions right now. I'm simply sharing a piece constructed out of a moment of passion that needed expression.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

It's epic. I love it. Gah, I wish I was that good with a tablet... You use a tablet, right?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yup, bamboo wacom. I really love your work too, thanks for comig by and checkig mine ;] 

Epic. That's beautifully perfect. Gah I love my art too!!

[no lack of self esteem here...]


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Heh, I actually had another adjective in mind, but I don't want to be told off for bad language. Let's just say I think it's extremely epic. So raw and rough around the edges and really fricking sweet. 

I have a Wacom, but it's just siting there collecting dust. I just can't do digital. Wish I could, but I suck. xD actually, I wish I was better at drawing in general, but I'm pretty mediocre. Sigh. Thank you for your compliment though, it means a lot coming from someone so skilled and talented.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> Simple math. Betta + Bass.
> 
> I was angry, and needed to vent, I did it through art. Currently have a very big MAD at the world. So...enter choice words [here].
> 
> ...


BEST...DIGItAL ART....EVA!!!!

Amazing!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I have no control over my talent tho. I can't just sit down and bring out somthing on a whim. It generally takes an emotional shove to one side of the pendulum or the other. 

Nah I toured your thread and love what you put together. Very different techniques and I hope you get time for my post some day (its actually the same reference pic as I used for this one) xD

You definitely have some talent, but I agree, drawing your project is the hardest part. Lots of photo references (or in my case, I get to study my fish right on my desk). 

it took me awhile to get into digital and didn't love it till i discovered the calligraphy bursh tool in GIMP. That makes me feel like I'm using a chinese paintbrush for my strokes and makes it more fun and smooth to my eye than the pencil or normal paintbrush. I've been toying in Paint Tool SAI too and it also has a very smooth feel to it. 

But originally I was put off by all the buttons and panels and complexity of the Photoshop programs. So I just play around but generally stick to what I do best - sketching and scribbling like mad wt bright color. I'm used to using my hands with acrylic on canvas, not something so clean as digital art.

In my view though, since my best work is done when I'm emotional, I deem traditional styles that are messy and not so refined as more honest. With the artist and the artwork. 

Not that I'm demeaning digital artists at all - I admire a lot of the reat ones on my Deviant Art and can only imagine teh hours of work they put ino some of the most amazing work I've ever seen. 

Digital art has certainly changed what an artist's career was and now can be. Has brought a whle different media to the career too.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Rainbow ^^ I think so too


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

But emotions create the best art. It's just so much more powerful. I admire the people who can create deep, meaningful pieces. Personally, I'm too much of a control freak. I've done some acrylic art in the past, for school murals and small scale paintings. But watercolour, forget it. I stick to pen. It's very precise...and forgiving, I guess is the word. I don't know if my work is really all that good. I'm happy that everyone so far seem to enjoy my drawings, but I feel so inadequate compared to some of the drawing gods, I mean, artists here. 

And yes, some digital artists are unreal. I especially like the works that play with light and shadow. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I used to do stuff with just ballpoint back in highschool. But I couldn't resist using colors. I loved teh shading of the pen though, the way it wasn't always even but your pressure determined teh shadows? it was very unique to pens and it looks fantastic no matter what paper you were on.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't use ballpoint; they're just cheap 0.35 mm gel pens that smudge if I'm not careful. Great for crosshatching though, which I'm partial to. If I can find similar pens in colour, I'll have a field day. I'm actually afraid of colouring, to be honest. I was that kid in Pre-K that could never use crayons and stay within the lines. xD


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

It's wierd, when I was little I was very rigid about staying int eh lines and prided myself on it. Now a days I abuse the fact I can scribble over them in digital stuff then erase too much mess afterwards ^^;

I couldn't do much with gels, though I've loved doing simple doodles with them. 

BTW I have a slight crush on the fish in your display pic ;] Very handsome boy


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

That's funny, I use to be the worse offender when it came to scribbling and sketching as a kid. My cousin always laughed at my anime art because it was never clean. I became more and more OCD as I got older. xD

Haha, thanks, many people do. He's purty and my Canon Rebel t2i loves him.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Paint's my forte. My highschool art teacher had to walk the other direction when she gave me a project to do. Backdrop for a play, so a sheet of canvas 20 by 10 feet, right? OMG I ahd so much fun! Just dumped the bottles on the paper and started splashing and blending as I went. Full on beach seen with crashing waves and a dazzling sunset fading from golden yellow to orange, red to urple then indigo with stars peeking out. Soooo much fun. Used all her paint. I think she might've died a little inside at what it cost int he end, but the results! I wish I hada picture of it. And they've kept it for more plays since, and that's....how old am I..umm....6 years.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Must have been awesome. My art teacher in middle school pushed me to paint. We had a rainforest themed cafeteria and I did all the scenery and animals on the wall, but she constantly had to yell at me to go easy on the paint too. I always layered it on too thick, haha.

The Phoenix Down painting in your DA gallery? So so so jealous of your skills. Seriously.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I had a lot of fun with him =) Midway through a mermaid on a manta on my hallway wall right now ^^ Just as big xD 

My teacher knew it was just best to walk away. Aside from having to order new paint, I know she didn't regret me for the job =)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

this is my favorite piece so far. I love the GRR of it!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol, thanks Skye ^^


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

It took a big hit overnight! I really love it!!!  When will you take commissions?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Not for a while, Perry. In all honesty I shouldn't have done this piece for myself when I'm still behind on previous commissions. 

Unfortunately its difficult to control my muse and generally things get done when she says I should. Or she's just missing entirely and she abandons me. 

I dont think I have much of a career with art if I can't force myself to do art. But if it's forced, it's not good art.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> I dont think I have much of a career with art if I can't force myself to do art. But if it's forced, it's not good art.


I agree. That's the reason I rarely enjoy commissions when I do decide to break out the pen and paper, for drawing or even for writing. The only thing I can still do under pressure is the plushies. Even then, that can be difficult.

Sometimes, we have to find our inspiration though, and others, it'll hit us. Patience is key lol

or, sucky people who peeve us off, whichever pays off first!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

It certainly does pay off...I'm much more inspired in spring and summer though. Winter in Canada is bleary and depressing and tho the sun shines today, I'm not finding a will to create. But I do have a long weekend coming up and~ a week off start of march (also when I think I might try introducing Sylvannas to the sorority) -- So with good weather and a break from Walmart, I just might find it in me to catch up entirely if I dont get antoehr burst before then.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

My sister and I were just talking about the "winter blues" last night. It's occasionally recommended to go tanning to get some UV for your body to synthesize vitamin D3. It should help with some of the "blahs".


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol....no tanning anywhere around here, and I dont think I'd look normal tan. I'm white as they come, and then I burn. I dont get any in between ^^;


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

maybe we'll get you a basking light like they have for lizards! XD


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Rofls! It wold make sense, my brother's call me teh Dragon Lady, but I really dont function well in the cold and I sleep easy in a beam of sunlight.


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

wow ima try to do something like this ,only i suck at art XD


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy to inspire =)


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, it's important to soak in the sun every once in a while. I feel pretty much like blah all the time, but I doubt my severe Vitamin D deficiency helps. My mother has completely forgotten to get my supplements refilled so I have been without them for more than a month now and northern Jersey weather is just...ugh.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I keep ebing told I should be on a multi-vitamin. And then my bf drags me into sunlight to check if I'm not a vampyre cuz I'm practically blinded by sunlight and take a while to adjust.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm very sensitive to light too. Gives me headaches and make my eyes hurt. Plus, I'm basically sleepy and lethargic all the time so I get very moody. I sleep my winters away. I'm like a bear or something lol.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Hee, I wish I could sleep through winter. I like the big first snowfall, and it's pretty when everything's white and crystallized, but then it's cold, here we have winds to compete with Chicago and this specific town is in the middle of a bunch of fields of nothing. So no shelter from storms at all.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Winter winds are the worse. Thank goodness we don't get much as far as wind goes. I can't stand the cold at all so I'm sick constantly. It's really a miracle I managed to do well academically junior year at all. I never did any homework or study for anything because I was constantly exhausted and had zero motivation.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I dont get sick often. Just shut down and go inot convulsive shivering if I cant stay warm inside. But then again I could be freezing in July.


----------

